# N7000 Official ICS Released!



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, I haven't really been around these parts much lately but I'm now hoping for that to change with the long awaited release of ICS for the N7000 (international Note).

Here's the article for those who haven't seen it yet http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/10/galaxy-note-ics/
I have checked my Note and while I haven't gotten the update yet (I live in Australia) I am seeing it slowly pop up online (http://samfirmware.com/)

So I was wondering, has anyone got the update notification yet or otherwise updated unofficially? I am very tempted to do it right now but I'm off to work soon and I probably won't have enough time. What are you most looking forward to now we have official ICS? A fully working CM9 or AOKP? Kernel sources for developers?


----------



## retrofred (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't get the OTA notification, but did plug it into my laptop and got it through Kies. So far So good. The only thing i've noticed is that you creat folders by dragging icons over each other, but i think that has more to do with touchwiz than the phone.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

retrofred said:


> I didn't get the OTA notification, but did plug it into my laptop and got it through Kies. So far So good. The only thing i've noticed is that you creat folders by dragging icons over each other, but i think that has more to do with touchwiz than the phone.


So no issues with CWM or bricked devices? I took a read through XDA today and found various threads on whether the leaks and even this official ICS would do something nasty to the nand memory and hard brick your phone. It is only like 5% though, but still I didn't like the sound of it. I think I will just take the plunge and do it anyway.

Re that folder thing, that's the new default behaviour of ICS, at least it was the case on my homescreen on my AOKP Nexus S.


----------

